# find your twin



## bella1210 (Aug 16, 2011)

i was really bored and they have this thread on BYC so i am making one on here

if you want a twin fill out this form and post it on this thread:

what is your favorite color:
what is your favorite singer:
what is your favorite animal:
what is your favorite sport:
what is your favorite tv show:
what is your favorite movie:
what is your favorite activity to do:
what is your hair color:
what is your favorite eye color:

if you want to try to find your own twin you can but i will also try to help you and pm me if you find your twin and if i find your twin i will pm you


----------



## Bedste (Aug 16, 2011)

what is your favorite color:  BLUE
who is your favorite singer:  Matt Gilman
what is your favorite animal: Goat
what is your favorite sport: volley ball
what is your favorite tv show: Frasier
what is your favorite movie: Pride and Prejudice
what is your favorite activity to do: watch chickens
what is your hair color: Brown/Blonde
what is your eye color:  Blue


----------



## Dixon (Aug 30, 2011)

what is your favorite color: Pink
what is your favorite singer: My Mom
what is your favorite animal:Chicken
what is your favorite sport: Cycling
what is your favorite tv show: All creatures great and small
what is your favorite movie: Hachi a dogs tale
what is your favorite activity to do: Cycling
what is your hair color: Many, brown, gold and red mix
what is your eye color: Hazel


----------



## aimee (Nov 4, 2011)

favorite color: red
favorite singer: Toby mac
favorite animal: dog 
sport: boxing
favorite TV show: the Waltons
favorite movie: pride and prejudice
favorite activity to do: playing basket ball
favorite hair color: blonde
favorite eye color: blue


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 4, 2011)

what is your favorite color:               Royal Blue
who is your favorite singer:              Vince Gil
what is your favorite animal:             Goats
what is your favorite sport:               Australian Football
what is your favorite tv show:           Mythbusters
what is your favorite movie:              African Queen
what is your favorite activity to do:   Cycling
what is your hair color:                      snow white
what is your favorite eye color:          Brown

if you want to try to find your own twin you can but i will also try to help you and pm me if you find your twin and if i find your twin i will pm you


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 5, 2011)

what is your favorite color: Blue
what is your favorite singer: Alan Jackson
what is your favorite animal: Goat
what is your favorite sport: Horseback Riding or Driving
what is your favorite tv show: Rat Patrol
what is your favorite movie: Emma
what is your favorite activity to do: Watch Chickens or goats
what is your hair color: Brown
what is your favorite eye color: Brown


----------



## RPC (Nov 5, 2011)

what is your favorite color: Orange
what is your favorite singer: Little Wayne
what is your favorite animal: Cheetah
what is your favorite sport: Soccer
what is your favorite tv show: Chelsie Lately
what is your favorite movie: Baby Momma
what is your favorite activity to do: Farm
what is your hair color: Blonde
what is your favorite eye color: Blue


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 6, 2011)

what is your favorite color: Blue
what is your favorite singer: John Lennon
what is your favorite animal: Dog 
what is your favorite sport: Auto Racing 
what is your favorite tv show: Dr. Who 
what is your favorite movie:  The Full Harry Potter Series 
what is your favorite activity to do: Gardening, Reading
what is your hair color:  Brown, with Gray highlights 
what is your favorite eye color: Brown 

I hear I have a Naughty Twin out there.  If anyone finds him/her, let me know.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 6, 2011)

what is your favorite color:  Blue 
what is your favorite singer: Kari Jobe 
what is your favorite animal: Cat
what is your favorite sport: Car Racing(in person not on tv) 
what is your favorite tv show: Jericho  seriously, one of the best shows for national emergency preparedness EVER!
what is your favorite movie: Seven Brides For Seven Brothers 
what is your favorite activity to do: Watching the goats
what is your hair color: Dark Blonde
what is your favorite eye color: Uhm, MINE!  Seriously though, mine, because they change color with my mood. If I am really happy they are a slate greyish blue with a dark blue ring on the outside, but if I'm really sad then they are a greyish green/hazel.


----------



## yashawn (Nov 8, 2011)

favorite colorink
 favorite singer: Sarah Brightman
 favorite animal: Dog
 favorite sport:Football
favorite tv show: Prison Break
favorite movie: 300
favorite activity to doancing
hair color:  Brown
favorite eye color:Blue


----------



## ChickieBooBoo (Nov 12, 2011)

*What is your favorite color:* Green
*What is your favorite singer:* Adelle
*What is your favorite animal:* Peregrine Falcon
*What is your favorite sport:* Soccer
*What is your favorite tv show:* Criminal Minds
*What is your favorite movie:* Harry Potter, Water for Elephants, How to Train your Dragon
*What is your favorite activity to do:* Watch Criminal Minds
*What is your hair color:* Brown
*What is your favorite eye color:* Brown/green


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 12, 2011)

what is your favorite color: any light, nuetral color
what is your favorite singer: Chris Young, but my favorite band is Panic! At The Disco
what is your favorite animal: sheep 
what is your favorite sport: not a big fan of sports...
what is your favorite tv show: Blue Bloods or Ghost Adventures
what is your favorite movie: i'd have to think about that one 
what is your favorite activity to do: watching my sheep do what they do
what is your hair color: brown
what is your favorite eye color: blue


----------



## dwbonfire (Nov 12, 2011)

what is your favorite color: green
what is your favorite singer: jennifer nettles
what is your favorite animal: sheep or horse
what is your favorite sport: not a big fan of sports.
what is your favorite tv show: heartland.. orrr will and grace re-runs lol
what is your favorite movie: hmm this is tough. nights in rodanthe was a good one.
what is your favorite activity to do: feeding the animals and some kind of project around the farm
what is your hair color: red/brown
what is your favorite eye color: green


----------



## shellydzouza (Nov 20, 2011)

what is your favorite color: Blue
what is your favorite singer: Britney Spears
what is your favorite animal: lion
what is your favorite sport: Chess
what is your favorite tv show: Alias
what is your favorite movie:  Saw3D
what is your favorite activity to do: singing,dancing
what is your hair color:  Brown
what is your favorite eye color: Brown


----------



## rosejasmin (Nov 21, 2011)

Favourite colour black
Favourite siger jennifer nettles
favourite animal Dog
favourite tv show gossip girl
favourite movie Saw 3d
Favourite hair color Black
Favourite eyes Brown


----------

